# My Pee has a head!



## roblloyd (Jun 23, 2011)

After all this talk of sparkling pee I got the iSi Soda Siphon. Poured in very cold pee and charged it with a Co2 cart. It might be a little fizzier later but right after charging it was bubbly. Have to see later if it does more.
I also looked at the iSi Twist and Sparkle which is a little smaller in capacity.
Wasn't sure which one was better so the aluminum one was what I picked. 

Directions do say not to use anything but water but I'm not sure why. May return this for the Twist and Sparkle if I can find a reason why this really can't be used for wine or cider.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 26, 2011)

Break out the champagne glasses!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 26, 2011)

Lon we're breaking new territory here. Let's keep good records for the history buffs.


----------



## MrTaylor (Jul 3, 2011)

Did anyone else check this out because of the thread title?


----------



## roblloyd (Jul 5, 2011)

I brought 3 1.5l bottles on a camping trip 2 weekends ago. Fizzy went QUICK!

For the record: chill SP, pour in, charge with CO2, gently shake about 20 times and then put back in the fridge for an hour or 2 for best results. You can get some fizzy right away but it was better after an hour.

MODS: If the title is too much feel free to change it.....


----------



## davewaz (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work carbonated Pee is the bomb


----------

